# Fascinate live wallpaper



## head_banger1984 (Jul 9, 2012)

Does anyone remember the stock ocean wave live wallpaper that came on the Fascinate upon release? I was wondering if anyone has been able to pull that from the phone and make it work with Android 4.2? It was my favorite wallpaper and would like to get it on my S4. Any help would be great!


----------

